

POWERPLAY: Training an Increasingly General Problem Solver - LudoTheHUN
http://arxiv.org/abs/1112.5309
POWERPLAY: Training an Increasingly General Problem Solver by Continually Searching for the Simplest Still Unsolvable Problem.<p>Don't leave one of these around with unlimited resources...
======
LudoTheHUN
Don't leave one of these around with unlimited resources...

